# Today I learned just how important regular pap smears are.



## Tracyarts (Jan 15, 2015)

So this morning I had a colposcopy and some cervical biopsies taken at my Ob/Gyn's office. My pap smear had detected abnormal cells and this was the next step in following up on it. 

I had not had a pap smear in many, many years before this one. I blew it off because I didn't think it was that important but more so because I had some very bad experiences with gynecologists in the past due to weight prejudice or them not having experience with my size patients and that causing an undue amount of discomfort and difficulty during the exam. 

Had I not made a point to have this done, I would not have known that there was a problem. 

Fortunately I had it done just in time to show early warning signs of a problem. After the exam this morning my doctor is confident that if there is anything serious enough to be considered pre-cancer, it has been caught at an early enough stage that I have a very good prognosis. The lab results will determine how my treatment progresses. The doctor will either monitor me more closely or I will need to go to the hospital for an outpatient procedure to do a more involved biopsy and possibly remove affected tissue. But no matter which way it goes, I am at increased risk for cancer now and I will have to suck it up and deal with regular exams and diagnostic procedures.

Honestly it was not that bad and I really wish I had sucked it up and done it a lot sooner. 

So fellow women here at Dimensions. Please get your pap smears as often as your doctor says you should get them. Don't let fear, apathy, or past negative experiences with doctors keep you from doing it.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jan 15, 2015)

I'm so glad you caught it in time. Will keep my fingers crossed for you. Please keep your friends at dims informed of any developments.


----------



## loopytheone (Jan 16, 2015)

Hoping everything goes well for you and wishing you all the best. I know I turn 25 in March, which is the age at which you have your first smear over here. I am fairly terrified about it, to be honest. But you have inspired me to definitely go and have it done.


----------



## ConnieLynn (Jan 16, 2015)

I too hate having them done, but it's on my list as soon as I'm reinsured. Thanks for the push. Wishing you all the best!


----------



## lille (Jan 16, 2015)

loopytheone said:


> Hoping everything goes well for you and wishing you all the best. I know I turn 25 in March, which is the age at which you have your first smear over here. I am fairly terrified about it, to be honest. But you have inspired me to definitely go and have it done.



They're certainly not fun, but they're not terrible, just a little awkward and little uncomfortable. I think I had my first one at 18.


----------



## Tracyarts (Jan 22, 2015)

Okay, I got my lab results back this morning.

The biopsy confirmed an area of mild dysplasia (abnormal cell growth) which is what my doctor visually saw during the exam and what showed up on the initial pap smear I had this past Fall. But nothing more serious. I have two options. Cryotherapy (freezing) of the affected area to remove it now. Or wait 6 months and come in for a follow-up pap smear to see if my body is able to clear it on it's own, which happens often enough that it's a viable option for me. 

I'm leaning towards a follow up pap smear in 6 months to wait and see if my body clears it on it's own. Since it's only mild dysplasia and 6 months isn't enough time for it to turn into cancer. But I want to do some research and think it over. I can always cancel the pap smear and schedule the cryo.


----------



## loopytheone (Jan 23, 2015)

I think my aunt had something similar happen once, come to think of it. I think she had an abnormal smear and then waited six months and it was normal again. Hopefully it sorts itself out uneventfully for you as well. I'm glad it isn't anything more serious, though of course having anything wrong is serious enough.


----------

